# In need of On Demand Printer with Fulfillment Services



## kyliving (Dec 9, 2015)

Looking for someone that does On Demand printing with fulfillment services. Would like the print to be of high quality. I tested a sample from Spreadshirt but was unhappy with the print quality for white on black. I have a business now with tees that I previously got screenprinted. Although I would love to keep my designs screenprinted, I am okay with DTG if it is a good quality. Can anyone give some helpful advice please?? I have researched and still no clear answers. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

dtghub.com

4cprintshop.com

breakthroughclothing.com

articulatecreation.com

sonshinesportsapparel.com

Contact any of them and let them know that Eric Deem sent you!


----------

